# Good Article on Diesel Cars in USA



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Great books - there is even a compendium of them all in a boxed 5 volume set "The complete Aubrey/Maturin Novels" by Patrick O'Brian published by W. W. Norton Co. Failing to get that one -- try to read them in sequence beginning with Master and Commander. Great reads all!:thumbup:


----------

